# atapicam and permissions



## hedgehog (May 19, 2010)

Greetings. help me please to solve minor issue.


```
$ man devfs.conf
NAME
     devfs.conf â€” bootâ€time devfs configuration information
```

but how do you change device configuration (such as permissions) not at the boot time? for example, i want system to set owner to rootperator and permissions to 660 for /dev/pass0 and /dev/acd0 after manual loading atapicam module to the kernel. i tried to add it to devfs.conf, but it didn't work. devices are created with 600, i have the follwoing devfs.conf:

```
$ egrep -v '(^\s*#|^\s*$)' /etc/devfs.conf
own     acd0    root:operator
perm    acd0    0660
own     cd0     root:operator
perm    cd0     0660
own     pass1   root:operator
perm    pass1   0660
own     pass0   root:operator
perm    pass0   0660
```

and another question: will this config work if i'll simply add atapicam to /boot/loader.conf ?


----------



## crsd (May 19, 2010)

You should either run /etc/rc.d/devfs restart after kldload'ing atapicam, or use devfs.rules(5).

And yes, your /etc/devfs.conf should work if you're loading atapicam using /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## hedgehog (May 19, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> You should either run /etc/rc.d/devfs restart after kldload'ing atapicam, or use devfs.rules(5).
> 
> And yes, your /etc/devfs.conf should work if you're loading atapicam using /boot/loader.conf.



thanks, I think i have understood now how it does work. looks like i missing alot of stuff while reading manpages


----------

